# Conseil de pro



## philedesbois (15 Avril 2013)

Bonjour voilà ,j.ai l'intention d'offrir un iPad a mon père (75 ans)Malgré son refus je vais passer outre,mais le problème est qu'à son domicile aucune connection est installée c'est à dire qu'il n'a pas internet de brancher chez lui et même son téléphone est un vieux alcatel tout simple .
À votre avis quel serai la solution la plus simple afin qu'il puisse utiliser l'iPad en wifi, sans installer une box style freebox  existe il des forfaits peut importe l'operateur qui nécessite le minimum d'installation afin d'avoir une connection internet uniquement pour un iPad .
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Vu l'âge je lui offrirai un iPhone, même si l'appareil est plus petit, il devrait y voir un réel avantage.

Pour aller plus loin, je n'ai plus de téléphone fixe, on est toujours atteignable, ma femme a son Natel (téléphone portable) donc elle est joignable directement et cela égal où elle se trouve, au lieu d'avoir trois abonnements nous n'en avons plus que deux. 

Seul hic, si s'en est un, la taille de l'écran, et du clavier virtuel.


----------



## philedesbois (15 Avril 2013)

Merci de ta réponse mais un smartphone genre iPhone ou galaxy l'écran reste petit Il aime naviguer quant il est chez moi sur des site d'enchères  etc....
Donc il lui faut un confort visuel et gestuel .


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2013)

philedesbois a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse mais un smartphone genre iPhone ou galaxy l'écran reste petit Il aime naviguer quant il est chez moi sur des site d'enchères  etc....
> Donc il lui faut un confort visuel et gestuel .



Dans ce cas pourquoi pas l'iPad avec un accès internet par carte SIM. On pourrait se passer de carte SIM s'il y a une borne Hot Spot dans les parages immédiats, à tester avant.



> Seul hic, si s'en est un, la taille de l'écran, et du clavier virtuel.


 j'avais prévu le coup


----------



## Jozofa (17 Avril 2013)

Je confirme, Ipad 3G (4G) avec abonnement en conséquence selon sa façon de surfer et aucun autre soucis et de plus il pourra l'utiliser autre part que chez lui.


----------



## Gwen (17 Avril 2013)

J'ai cherché longuement une  box avec simplement l'accès internet. Seule SFR fait ça, mais il faut avoir un téléphone fixe (ce que je n'ai pas).

Donc, ça pourrait peut-être convenir dans ton cas. Renseigne-toi chez eux.


----------



## Dante059 (18 Avril 2013)

Je confirme, SFR est très intéressant à ce niveau. Environ 15 par mois pour un simple accès Internet.

http://adsl.sfr.fr/internet-seul.html


----------

